

Car and Driver's hilarious pulled review of the Cadillac Escalade EXT - kareemm
http://www.hyundaiperformance.com/forums/off-topic/51471-car-drivers-best-review-ever-caddilac.html

======
zievo
First thing I read this week that was lol funny. Oblidged.

